# Heartworm



## Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm posting because I've heard some varied opinions on the importance of preventative heartworm medication. Our breeder warned us about vets' tendency to over-medicate/vaccinate dogs and I'm wondering how many of you give your Vs heartworm medication, or have heard dissenting opinions about it. I guess the prevalence of heartworm also depends on the region you're in, and I'm under the impression that it's actually very rare up in my neck of the woods (Toronto), so I'm on the fence about whether I should start Luna on the monthly dose.

Any insight would be appreciated


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Our dogs have always had the heartworm chewies.
It's actually cheap insurance in my opinion.


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

To be honest I have never heard of heartworm. How do they get it ??


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

They get heart worm from mosquitos if I am not mistaken and it can be deadly.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Heartworms are transmitted by mosquitos and here in Texas it is a very real danger. The monthly Heartguard plus chew takes care of not only heartworms but also round worms and hook worms.

My dogs will never be without it. The treatment for heartworms is very costly and dangerous for your dog. I have heard about the concerns regarding over vaccinating, but I don't put this into the same category.


----------



## chanson (Jan 20, 2010)

I agree, Heartworm preventative is a must. While the disease does tend to be more of a deadly problem in the warmer climates, it, like Lyme disease, is showing it's face in the North as well. My vet carries the generic brand, which saves a bit. 
After many years working as a vet tech, I have seen how sad Heartworm can be, and feel totally comfortable with the monthly medication.


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Have never head of it in the UK, are we warm enough here for it if mosquitos carry the disease??


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

grahama said:


> Have never head of it in the UK, are we warm enough here for it if mosquitos carry the disease??


Do you get many mosquitos? I can honestly say I have never seen a mosquito here in my life, do you get them and where in the UK do you live?

I haven't heard of the disease either - I think it isn't common or even present in the UK maybe because of the lack of mosquitos. But we do get a lot of midges.


----------

